# Blu Ray Drive Failing To Play Blu-Ray discs...



## Reason (Dec 4, 2010)

Model of drive = BR-04B2T

ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Drivers and Download BR-04B2T

This drive will play DVD's perfectly however when I insert a Blu-Ray disc any blu-ray playing software just stated that the *"media is not supported"*

I have tried Corel WinDVD, Cyberlink PowerDVD, Latest VLC player, WMP, etc...

All have the same error message.

I have tried many different Blu-Ray discs.

The drive has the latest firmware update.

The GFX card has the latest drivers.

The GFX card is hooked to the monitor with an HDMI cable.

What am I missing here??????


----------



## cl0udedth0ught (Sep 29, 2004)

Is the drive new? Has it ever played a blu-ray in the past?

I don't believe windows media player or windvd play blu-rays. Not all versions of power dvd do either. 

Note: If its an OEM drive, it doesn't come with software to play disks.

Hope that helps


----------



## cl0udedth0ught (Sep 29, 2004)

Here's a trial version you can download for free of a software that should work.

TotalMedia Theatre 5 — The all-in-one media player, and more


----------



## Reason (Dec 4, 2010)

When using CyberLink PowerDVD 10 (which is supposed to work for blu ray)

I get this message when I click the "more info" link on the error message...

I have this drive in my desktop PC hooked up to my new 55" LG LCD...

" *Why can't CyberLink PowerDVD output Blu-ray or CPRM disc content to my display device?*

 In some OEM versions, CyberLink PowerDVD cannot output Blu-ray and CPRM disc content to analog display devices due to copy protection. To play this content, you must use a display device with a DVI or HDMI input interface that supports HDCP copyright protection.


----------



## cl0udedth0ught (Sep 29, 2004)

I would try the software I linked in my last message. Its only a trial version so you can just uninstall it afterwords if it doesn't work. If it does work, you will obviously have to look into other software.


----------



## Reason (Dec 4, 2010)

cl0udedth0ught said:


> I would try the software I linked in my last message. Its only a trial version so you can just uninstall it afterwords if it doesn't work. If it does work, you will obviously have to look into other software.


Installing now.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

ALL of the hardware has to be HDCP compliant ( media player, ROM drive, video card, and monitor).


----------

